
7 things to keep in mind building Amazon Alexa Skills - natarius4k
https://medium.com/building-things-people-want/building-an-amazon-alexa-skill-here-are-7-things-you-need-to-know-2866b3062aba?source=linkShare-e59055cc7a8e-1460311738
======
zanewill9
Alexa's done an admiral job of showing us what's possible. Still impressed how
good it is (and how good it could become)

